# Parking ticket companies under the camera on Ch4 NOW



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

title says it all


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Will be interesting to see how next weeks court case pans out.

Nick


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

There are too many high powered people involved in Capita (mother company) to let this one through the courts.

Martin


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What court case?


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

StephandJohn said:


> What court case?[/qu
> ote]
> There's a small business owner challenging the parking companies with regards to their whole business ethics. If he wins the case apparently it could have wide repercussions.
> 
> Nick.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats good. It will be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For those who missed it


----------

